# قاموس بترول خاص ببرنامجbabylon الشهير



## رشيد الخولي (28 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الرابط Glossary_of_petroleum_Industry.BGL
نرجوا الفائدة و الدعاء و كتابة الردود


----------



## mojahid (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## face off (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على هذا القاموس


----------



## asal_80_77 (31 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رشيد الخولي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

هلا و غلا و مرحب


----------



## omelkorah (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
(من أُسدى إليه معروفاً وقال لفاعله جزاك الله خيراً فقد أبلغ فى الثناء)


----------



## omelkorah (1 سبتمبر 2007)

ولكنه كيف يشتغل لأنه ملف له إمتداد Bgl
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## رشيد الخولي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

يا صديقي omelkorah vbmenu_register("postmenu_526726", true); هذا البرنامج يحتاج إلى تنصيب أولاً و هو متوفر في الأسواق 
ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بتنصيب هذا القاموس أو أي قاموس آخر
مع تحياتي.......................


----------



## lakdhar (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gearbox (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد الخولي (29 أغسطس 2009)

*قاموس جديد بترول + كيمياء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهديكم قاموس خاص ببرنامج البيبيلون Babylon للمصطلحات الكيميائية و البترولية


----------



## رشيد الخولي (29 أغسطس 2009)

يمكنكم تحميل البرنامج من خلال هذا الرابط لمن لا يملك البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/41323271/a6e47b24/Babylon_Pro_7038.html?s=1


----------



## saad82 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

_الى الأخ رشيد نرجو تدلنا كيفية التحميل بعد الضغط على الرابطة حيث تظهر المؤشرات السرعة لاأعرف بعدها ._


----------



## رشيد الخولي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

يمكنك الضغط على رابط التحميل داخل الصفحة
مكتوب عليها تحميل الآن


----------



## عبيدة 86 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور
جدا جدا جدا


----------



## pctoday (9 سبتمبر 2009)

يارك الله فيك علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكـــــــــــــــم الله خير


----------



## sallam1998 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس

ارجو رابط للبرنامج المراد تنصيبه قبل القاموس


----------



## chemist 86 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

good
and i hpe more and more


----------



## Tango-Barca (29 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله الف خير وزادك من علمو


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك رشيد الخولي


----------



## رشيد الخولي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

و فيك بارك
شكرا على تعليقك


----------



## hyderlazm (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GeoOo (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## احمدناظم ناصر (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم لاأعرف كيف افتح القاموس ارجو الرر وشكرا


----------



## woshiaijiren (17 يناير 2011)

شكرًا جزيلاً


----------

